# Some New Stuff



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 23, 2016)

I HAVE BEEN BUSY MAKING ROOM FOR NEW STUFF UPSTAIRS .
A LOT OF JUNK AND SHELVING HAD TO GO TO MAKE ROOM BUT
THIS IS SO WORTH THE EFFORT , LIKE A DREAM COME TRUE .

I JUST GOT A 24" PEXTO FINGER BRAKE .
THIS ONE WAS MADE IN 1975 BUT LOOKS PRACTICALLY NEW .
WHAT A NICE MACHINE & WAY ABOVE AVERAGE .

MY ENCO 3 RATCHET PRESS CAME IN AND I HAVE IT MOUNTED ON
A MODIFIED PM MILL STAND . ALL LUBED UP & READY TO GO .

JUST IN YESTERDAY , A VERY NICE DI-ACRO #1 NOTCHER ! 

THESE WILL COMPLIMENT THE DI-ACRO 12" FINGER BRAKE w/ SPECIALTY TOOLING ,
DIACRO #1 BENDER AND BEVERLY Jr. THROATLESS SHEAR THAT I ALREADY HAD .


----------



## ch2co (Mar 23, 2016)

You're making' me feel real bad.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice score on the pexto. I have been looking for a nice finger brake also. No such luck yet.


----------



## kvt (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice setup.   and it does look good.   I'm jealous


----------

